

Startup Design Framework - madisonmay
http://designmodo.com/startup/?u=madisonmay

======
xauronx
Looks pretty neat, super clean. The price seems pretty reasonable actually. If
I did more web design than development I think this could pay off quickly.

Unrelated but is using affiliate links legit on HN? Seems a little sketchy but
I don't know why.

~~~
madisonmay
Yeah, I probably should have just posted the vanilla url. Thanks for calling
me out :)

------
madisonmay
Probably a bit overpriced, but it looks incredibly classy and would probably
be worth the hours saved writing CSS.

